# Unexpected Pregnancy at 41



## mentormel

I have a 6 1/2 year old and an 8 1/2 year old. My husband and were done having kids...or so we thought. We weren't being careful and I got a positive pregnancy test on Friday. I'm only about 5 weeks and a few days. My husband isn't at all excited about this. Now that I know, I am excited and don't want anything to go wrong. Anyone else pregnant unexpectedly and husband or SO isn't happy about it?


----------



## busytulip

Didn't want to read and run. Hopefully it's just the shock of it and your partner will come around :hugs:

Congrats hun!


----------



## Rachael1981

Not been in your position but didn't want to read and run.

Hopefully it is just the shock for him and he will come round


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! Hopefully the news will sink in soon and he will become more excited <3


----------



## baby D

Hiya - how are you feeling now? I’m sure your husband will come round soon x


----------



## vanessamaggi

Um, OMG. ME! I just found out yesterday. Except I have a 1.5 year old so not such a big gap and me and OH are the opposite way round, he is excited and I am full of apprehension. Going to make a post about it now. I'll be following you carefully! :) Sending you lots of positive vibes xxx


----------



## Suggerhoney

Congratulations


----------



## mentormel

I'm 29 weeks pregnant now with a girl and my husband has come around


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

That's great news congratulations hon.


----------



## mimi4

awesome news, congrats!


----------



## Suggerhoney

U have have given me so much hope. .im 40 and been ttc for 6 months. Ive had 3 chemical pregnancies since April. Possibly a 4th one now but not sure.
I was so worried my age was gonna prevent me having another baby but u have given me hope.
I pray i get my rainbow soon.
Did it take u long to fall pregnant. I seem to fall pregnant but can't seem to stay pregnant. Praying the next one is supper sticky 
Im 41 in December


----------

